# 2018 Memory Lane   Want Lists



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

If you are looking for any rare hard to find parts that I might have, please e-mail me and let me know. My truck is already booked solid with bikes that are being delivered. But I will have space for parts.

   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 10, 2018)

I need a early tank Indian and Harley a areocycle a colson commander and 37 Roadmaster supreme ..... but i settle for annoriginal paint ms america bike ..... i had all the others i never had onebof these


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Never mind....


----------



## 39zep (Mar 11, 2018)

Obviously I whiffed on the sarcasm.
If you happen to run across a CWC frame lock and you are interested in some transactional cash, I’m your huckleberry.
Safe travels. Best of luck.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry this post was hard to understand....  

  Please e-mail me your wants.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 12, 2018)

catfish said:


> If you are looking for any rare hard to find parts that I might have, please e-mail me and let me know. My truck is already booked solid with bikes that are being delivered. But I will have space for parts.
> 
> Thanks,  Catfish




I hope you still have some room and are bringing your cache  of Wise lock keys. I'm hoping to match up some locks.


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> I hope you still have some room and are bringing your cache  of Wise lock keys. I'm hoping to match up some locks.




I should have my Wise keys. I've added about 25 more to the pile since last year.


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone else need anything?


----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2018)

Aluminum Colson peaked fenders for a 1938 Imperial build.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bring that Hudson badge, not sure I'll have the cash but just in case[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Bring that Hudson badge, not sure I'll have the cash but just in case[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Will do.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2018)

I need a 1940 high flange front Schwinn hub  the no drum model , Gary


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2018)

And s prewar Liberty badge


----------



## hawkster19 (Apr 24, 2018)

I need some rather simple items if anyone can help:
- Schwinn springer fender clip
- dropstand and clip for a Mercury Pacemaker
- decent not fantastic S2 rear wheel
- train light and front fender for a Monark Super Deluxe

I'll be there Wednesday - Saturday at different times of the day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

catfish said:


> Anyone else need anything?





https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fordmikess-memory-lane-want-list.129935/


----------

